# Amazing Home Remedy For Conjunctivitis!



## Crazy4Kitties

Hi, everybody! I know I haven't posted here in quite awhile. I just wanted to share this incredible cure for conjuctivitis in dogs and cats. This past week, my cat Beau has been suffering from this problem. He had it in both eyes, and his left eye was swollen and goopy. I wanted to help Beau get over this, but at the same time, I wanted to avoid an expensive trip to the veterinarian. I went online with the hopes of finding a website that offers home remedies for pet health problems. I found one that was very helpful. A lot of people have posted rave reviews for apple cider vinegar as a quick, easy, and inexpensive cure for conjunctivitis. All you do is soak a cotton ball in apple cider vinegar and apply it to the back of your pet's neck. Push the hair back just enough so that the animal's skin is exposed. Be sure to squeeze the vinegar onto the animal's skin and massage it in as you go. You should start to see a difference in about an hour. If needed, apply a second treatment. (Note: Do not put the vinegar in your pet's eyes, or it will burn.) This remedy works for dogs as well as cats. When I read about this, it sounded too good to be true, but I was desperate and willing to try anything to help Beau. He was so sick that he had lost his appetite and I had to give him a daily dose of Nutri-Stat high-calorie vitamin and mineral gel to help him gain weight and boost his energy and his appetite. I had to feed him soft food with a large feeding syringe and give him water with a large dropper, being careful not to give him too much, of course. I kept both of his eyes cleaned out with OptiClear, which is an eye wash for dogs and cats. His conjuctivitis did not clear up until I tried the ACV (apple cider vinegar) treatment. The problem cleared up in just two days. I kid you not! (I did give him one dose of liquid antiboitics too. But the vinegar treatment was already making a huge difference before I gave him any antibiotics.) He is now eating and drinking on his own. Anyway, I just thought I'd share this incredible remedy with everybody. It will save your pet's eyesight and save you from making an expensive trip to the vet. 

Kelly


----------



## Raquelbby420

I came across your post via Google! I have been looking high and low for better reviews on the ACV remedy. I have seen nothing but good and I know this post is old I just want to thank you. I too have a cat named Beau. I think thats what targeted me to read your link. Anyways, ever since we moved into our new apartment my young cat Beau has had gunky eyes. The left one is worse tonight then ever before. Its swollen and red. He hasnt stopped eating or drinking. He is actually drinking a lot more water but I can tell it hurts and I cant get to a vet right now. I am going to buy the ACV tomorrow and try the in between shoulders. I have high hopes. This is the last attempt I can do and while finances are tight, I will have no choice. My cats are my babies. Thankfully the conjunctivitis hasnt spread to his feline brother Zeus or his canine brother Rillo. That has also been one of my concerns. Again, thank you!:001_smile:


----------



## leashedForLife

Crazy4Kitties said:


> Hi, everybody! I know I haven't posted here in quite awhile.
> 
> I just wanted to share this incredible cure for conjuctivitis in dogs and cats. This past week, my cat Beau
> has been suffering from this problem. He had it in both eyes, and his left eye was swollen and goopy.
> 
> I wanted to help Beau get over this, but at the same time, *I wanted to avoid an expensive trip to the vet.*
> 
> I went online with the hopes of finding a website that offers home remedies for pet health problems.
> I found one that was very helpful. A lot of people have posted rave reviews for apple cider vinegar
> as a quick, easy, and inexpensive cure for conjunctivitis.
> 
> All you do is *soak a cotton ball in apple cider vinegar and apply it to the back of your pet's neck.*
> Push the hair back just enough so that the animal's skin is exposed. Be sure to *squeeze the vinegar
> onto the animal's skin & massage it in...* You should start to see a difference in about an hour.
> If needed, apply a second treatment.
> (Note: Do not put the vinegar in your pet's eyes, or it will burn.)
> 
> This remedy works for dogs as well as cats. When I read about this, *it sounded too good to be true,
> but I was desperate & willing to try anything to help Beau.
> 
> He was so sick he'd lost his appetite & I had to give him... Nutri-Stat high-calorie vitamin & mineral gel
> to help him gain weight and boost his energy & appetite. I had to feed him soft food with a large... syringe
> & give him water with a large dropper, being careful not to give him too much, of course.
> 
> I kept both of his eyes clean... with OptiClear, which is an eye wash for dogs and cats.
> 
> His conjuctivitis did not clear up until I tried the ACV treatment. The problem cleared up in just two days.
> I kid you not!
> 
> I did give him one dose of liquid antibiotics, too. But the [ACV] was already making a huge difference
> before I gave him any antibiotics. He's now eating & drinking on his own. Anyway, I just thought
> I'd share this incredible remedy with everybody. It will save your pet's eyesight & save you
> from making an expensive trip to the vet. *
> 
> Kelly


*If it sounds too good to be true, it usually is.*

I don't suggest that ANYONE try this remedy - & Kelly, i think posting it was a really bad idea.
I don't care where it came from; i think it's no better than rubbing a rabbit's foot for luck,
or bleeding someone with a fever in an effort to make their body-temp lower.

I *don't think* it will "save their eyesight", & any animal, dog, cat, whoever,
that needs to be SYRINGE-FED needs to be seen by a vet, ASAP - with no exceptions. :nono:

Also, at least in the USA, antibiotics REQUIRE A PRESCRIPTION FROM A VET - who must see the animal
to prescribe them; i don't approve of folks simply using what they've got on hand, or giving fish-meds
to other species to "save money". :yikes:

A favor?
If anyone else is stoopid enuf to try this, please don't tell me. I don't want to know if the animal's eye
ruptures, the sinuses become infected, corneal scarring causes cataracts, etc. Just don't post it - 
thanks in advance.
.
.


----------



## koekemakranka

I would never risk it. Would you treat your child's conjunctivitus with a home remedy?


----------



## Aeschylus

I would never try this on my cats. If one of my cats had gunky eyes I'd take it to the vet. Untested 'home remedies' can do more harm than good. I simply wouldn't take risks with my cats' health.


----------



## Satori

Raquelbby420 said:


> I came across your post via Google! I have been looking high and low for better reviews on the ACV remedy. I have seen nothing but good and I know this post is old I just want to thank you. I too have a cat named Beau. I think thats what targeted me to read your link. Anyways, ever since we moved into our new apartment my young cat Beau has had gunky eyes. The left one is worse tonight then ever before. Its swollen and red. He hasnt stopped eating or drinking. He is actually drinking a lot more water but I can tell it hurts and I cant get to a vet right now. I am going to buy the ACV tomorrow and try the in between shoulders. I have high hopes. This is the last attempt I can do and while finances are tight, I will have no choice. My cats are my babies. Thankfully the conjunctivitis hasnt spread to his feline brother Zeus or his canine brother Rillo. That has also been one of my concerns. Again, thank you!:001_smile:


No, no, no, no, no! Your cat needs proper treatment whether he is called Beau or not. Deferring treatment while you rely on this ridiculous nonsense will just make him worse.


----------



## tinamary

The post was was in 2009. He probably doesn't have a cat anymore if he never bothered to take it to the vet.


----------



## Satori

^ see second post though, which sadly resurrected the original.


----------



## Holly04b

Let me respond to the ACV for Cat Pink eye, My Cat Artie started with one eye last friday, completely closed, I do not have much money but have cared for ferals for MANY years, about 5 years ago I had a cat with feline herpes, conjunctivitis, It cost me a fortune to go to the vet, she was on antibiotic eye ointment, cant remember which one also interferon to boost her immune system, 10 days before improvement. Back to current situation with Artie, I have read many articles about using ACV diluted with water on back of cats neck and a couple drops into the eye, yes diluted, also the organic kind, mother made, today both eyes where shut when I woke up, have ordered terramycin from online vet but will not be here until thursday, today is tuesday. I decided to try it as the cat could open either eyes, excessive tearing but clear. He has also been eating regularly and drinking. I went out and bought the ACV, diluted it as directed, soaked the back of his neck and a couple drops in his eyes, well let me tell you people, within 1 hour BOTH eye were open, still red and look sore but OPEN. Also I started him on 500mg twice a day of Lycine, also bought some coconut oil put on his paws because he rubs his eyes alot, I read someones note about NEVR using ACV on a cat, likely a Vet or somehow directly involved with Big Pharma, Listen I spoke to a Vet I know personally who has used this remedy since and Swears by it, also I spoke with a Pharmacist who uses this formula not only for her kids but when her cat got pink eye. I havent seen my Arties eye's open since Saturday and had to do something, I am amazed, He did not per say LIKE it because it burns a little but his eye's are OPEN, he can see and isnt bumping into things. I will continue this twice a day until the Terramycin arrives, although I have a distinct feeling I wont be needing it. Many people do NOT agree with homeopathic remedies so of course they will tell you DO NOT use them, they are bad, MUST TAKE animal to vet. Well, I also believe in Traditional medicine and it's why I ordered the Terramycin Opthalmic ointment, I ordered it on Sunday 2nd day, found out this morning it won't arrive until Thursday, I have no money for the Vet and HAD to do something to help my cat, I did, it helped, PERIOD. I am hoping by Thursday he will be on the road to recovery enough so that I will not need the Terramycin, ACV, Organic, mother made is almost anti-everything in it's properties. Has been shown to Kill Cancer Cells in recent studies. It is also Anti-Viral, Anti-Fungal, Anti-Bacterial, Anti-Septic and Kills 98% of All Germs. The only thing that kills more germs is Bleach, which kills 99% of all Germs. But you cant eat or drink Bleach. You cant rub it on your skin or consume it daily.
VINEGAR (Apple Cider) and Vinegar in general has been used for Medicinal purposes for at least 12,000 years. It was used in Assyria Babylon as an anti-septic as long as 12 thousand years ago. It was used by the Egyptians for medicinal purposes, at least 4,000 years ago. And it was used by the Greeks in medicine, 2,400 years ago. So I am all for anything that helps my animal, so far it has and will keep all updated on his progress.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Holly04b said:


> Let me respond to the ACV for Cat Pink eye, My Cat Artie started with one eye last friday, completely closed, I do not have much money but have cared for ferals for MANY years, about 5 years ago I had a cat with feline herpes, conjunctivitis, It cost me a fortune to go to the vet, she was on antibiotic eye ointment, cant remember which one also interferon to boost her immune system, 10 days before improvement. Back to current situation with Artie, I have read many articles about using ACV diluted with water on back of cats neck and a couple drops into the eye, yes diluted, also the organic kind, mother made, today both eyes where shut when I woke up, have ordered terramycin from online vet but will not be here until thursday, today is tuesday. I decided to try it as the cat could open either eyes, excessive tearing but clear. He has also been eating regularly and drinking. I went out and bought the ACV, diluted it as directed, soaked the back of his neck and a couple drops in his eyes, well let me tell you people, within 1 hour BOTH eye were open, still red and look sore but OPEN. Also I started him on 500mg twice a day of Lycine, also bought some coconut oil put on his paws because he rubs his eyes alot, I read someones note about NEVR using ACV on a cat, likely a Vet or somehow directly involved with Big Pharma, Listen I spoke to a Vet I know personally who has used this remedy since and Swears by it, also I spoke with a Pharmacist who uses this formula not only for her kids but when her cat got pink eye. I havent seen my Arties eye's open since Saturday and had to do something, I am amazed, He did not per say LIKE it because it burns a little but his eye's are OPEN, he can see and isnt bumping into things. I will continue this twice a day until the Terramycin arrives, although I have a distinct feeling I wont be needing it. Many people do NOT agree with homeopathic remedies so of course they will tell you DO NOT use them, they are bad, MUST TAKE animal to vet. Well, I also believe in Traditional medicine and it's why I ordered the Terramycin Opthalmic ointment, I ordered it on Sunday 2nd day, found out this morning it won't arrive until Thursday, I have no money for the Vet and HAD to do something to help my cat, I did, it helped, PERIOD. I am hoping by Thursday he will be on the road to recovery enough so that I will not need the Terramycin, ACV, Organic, mother made is almost anti-everything in it's properties. Has been shown to Kill Cancer Cells in recent studies. It is also Anti-Viral, Anti-Fungal, Anti-Bacterial, Anti-Septic and Kills 98% of All Germs. The only thing that kills more germs is Bleach, which kills 99% of all Germs. But you cant eat or drink Bleach. You cant rub it on your skin or consume it daily.
> VINEGAR (Apple Cider) and Vinegar in general has been used for Medicinal purposes for at least 12,000 years. It was used in Assyria Babylon as an anti-septic as long as 12 thousand years ago. It was used by the Egyptians for medicinal purposes, at least 4,000 years ago. And it was used by the Greeks in medicine, 2,400 years ago. So I am all for anything that helps my animal, so far it has and will keep all updated on his progress.


All's well until people try to use it to treat 'conjunctivitis' that is actually glaucoma or uveitis, because obviously all red eyes are conjunctivitis.

This is a zombie post.


----------



## leashedForLife

Holly04b said:


> ...
> My Cat Artie started with one eye last Friday, completely closed...


And of course, U are a fully-qualified vet, with an opthlmascope on hand, safe drops to numb the eye
for a proper EXAM of an extremely-painful eye that the cat can be predicted to GUARD, etc?...

I don't believe U.

What if it's the result of a cat-fight?
A corneal scratch, a corneal ulcer, corneal infection?...
Glaucoma, with extreme painful pressure in the eyeball?

Any of a number of other painful eye-problems, that without proper Dx & prompt Tx, can leave Ur *"beloved"*
cat blind?

Cats are an exceptionally-visual species; a blind dog is slightly handicapped, but aside from being unable
to run safely, they can accommodate very well to familiar places.
A blind cat is much-more severely handicapped.

U'll do as U please; but i wouldn't take that advice if it came with a sterling-silver warranty.
And i doubt very much that Ur cat will thank U for doing this, if their vision is damaged.

It's a dam*ed good thing for U that Artie won't know that YOU are the responsible party.
.
.


Shoshannah said:


> All's well until people try to use it to treat 'conjunctivitis' that is actually glaucoma or uveitis,
> *because obviously all red eyes are conjunctivitis.*
> 
> This is a zombie post.


Amazing how many ppl feel they're qualified to Dx, Rx, & Tx, isn't it? 
Anything beyond FIRST AID needs a vet if they're nonhuman, or a Dr if they're human.
End of sentence.
.
.


----------



## carly87

Yep, because a blind cat can't possibly acclimatise to familiar places like a dog can! Blind cats must therefore live their lives in fear and misery! My goodness, you really wind me up sometimes!

Doesn't change the fact that the original post is crazy though!


----------



## leashedForLife

carly87 said:


> Yep, because a blind cat can't possibly acclimatise to familiar places like a dog can!
> *Blind cats must therefore live their lives in fear and misery!*
> 
> My goodness, you really wind me up sometimes!
> ...


_Where in the H*** did i SAY THAT?...

Blind cats are not "living in fear & misery". They are MORE DISABLED than dogs,
IMO & IME. If U disagree, feel free to post YOUR opinion.

Meantime, i'll just add another person to my ignore-list.
thanks for so blatantly misinterpreting my post.
Good night,
- terry_


----------



## Louboy

Crazy4Kitties said:


> Hi, everybody! I know I haven't posted here in quite awhile. I just wanted to share this incredible cure for conjuctivitis in dogs and cats. This past week, my cat Beau has been suffering from this problem. He had it in both eyes, and his left eye was swollen and goopy. I wanted to help Beau get over this, but at the same time, I wanted to avoid an expensive trip to the veterinarian. I went online with the hopes of finding a website that offers home remedies for pet health problems. I found one that was very helpful. A lot of people have posted rave reviews for apple cider vinegar as a quick, easy, and inexpensive cure for conjunctivitis. All you do is soak a cotton ball in apple cider vinegar and apply it to the back of your pet's neck. Push the hair back just enough so that the animal's skin is exposed. Be sure to squeeze the vinegar onto the animal's skin and massage it in as you go. You should start to see a difference in about an hour. If needed, apply a second treatment. (Note: Do not put the vinegar in your pet's eyes, or it will burn.) This remedy works for dogs as well as cats. When I read about this, it sounded too good to be true, but I was desperate and willing to try anything to help Beau. He was so sick that he had lost his appetite and I had to give him a daily dose of Nutri-Stat high-calorie vitamin and mineral gel to help him gain weight and boost his energy and his appetite. I had to feed him soft food with a large feeding syringe and give him water with a large dropper, being careful not to give him too much, of course. I kept both of his eyes cleaned out with OptiClear, which is an eye wash for dogs and cats. His conjuctivitis did not clear up until I tried the ACV (apple cider vinegar) treatment. The problem cleared up in just two days. I kid you not! (I did give him one dose of liquid antiboitics too. But the vinegar treatment was already making a huge difference before I gave him any antibiotics.) He is now eating and drinking on his own. Anyway, I just thought I'd share this incredible remedy with everybody. It will save your pet's eyesight and save you from making an expensive trip to the vet.
> 
> Kelly


I know you posted this way back but my kitten developed a very sticky eye on Sunday....no vet....not much money....looked it up and read your post.Long story short I tried the ACV on the back of the neck.I looked at my kitty 3 minutes later ....her eye which had merely been weepy had now completely closed and was covered in sticky gunge.Feeling panicky(I'd read those posts at the bottom!) I tried to wipe it off her neck)I boiled water let it cool put in a SMALL amount of salt...used sterilised muslin to wipe the eye clean(allowing some to enter the eye) then let it be(eye still pretty much closed)
Next morning I woke up and looked at my kitty...she looked back at me with two beautiful healthy clear eyes.
So thanks for your post....a big help....I hope you get to see this!


----------

